# IH 330 hydraulic problems



## Joe Stickle (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a IH 330 utility that I have restored in my spare time over the last 7 years or so in my spare time. I took it out of the barn for the first time on Fri day November the 13th. Every thing was fine until I pulled the dipstick, it dumped the hydraulic fluid into the crank case, this is the 3rd seal I replaced in the pump while rebuilding, I let it run on the jacks as the restoration progressed so I could find problems . It is actually pushing the seal out into the drive gear. I did add a second hydraulic block and safety valve from another tractor, I removed that and plugged the ports on the housing, now it is back to the way it was prior to restoration but I am thinking that I have an issue with the safety valve that was original to the tractor. I do not want to start it until I know what is causing the problem. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Joe


----------

